# New Adventure



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm hoping this journal will help me see the progress since starting in the hobby over time. Thank you to everyone for giving me helpful advice and tips! If I had just looked at information from online stores, I feel like I would have made mistakes with frog health/behavior and would have been disgruntled and possibly given up when things went wrong. 

The vivarium is 24x18x18. I was planning on leucs, and then couldn't make up my mind, and ended up with my original choice. I was already planning on more leaf litter and a cocohut. Here it is set up, before I logged in here.
https://flic.kr/p/2jkjeRx https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I got tips on taking out the sphagnum layer, utilizing more empty space, more hides, breaks in line of sight, and humidity control. I put window plastic on the eco-terra lid with a 2" space in the back and it is around 75% during the day and climbs to 99% at night. There wasn't condensation on the glass, and the wood/plants dried off in good time. I just got my glass top with a 1" ventilation space and am currently testing to see if that will work during the warmer months. On day one, the humidity stays in the high 80% and goes up to 99% at night. Again, the wood dried up fast, the plants take a little longer to dry out, no condensation on the glass. I am currently planning on hand misting, I feel that will force me to scope out all the living things and be able to monitor them since I'm new to this. Cocohut, and more leaf litter incoming. The broms are getting some nice color already. Here is the tank today.
https://flic.kr/p/2jqEqPu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The tiny tears is growing really well. There was a perfect depression in the wood and I knew I had space for some substrate and this plant.
https://flic.kr/p/2jqEqSF https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There are still some things on my wishlist. I'd like to replace the ficus pumilia with marcgravia, hopefully I can access the classifieds soon and put out a WTB. I also need something for the ends of the wood on the right side of the tank. It just looks so bare. I really like the thought of some rabbits foot fern for the back, and maybe a viv-suited orchid for the foreground wood.

Now I have a slice of the rainforest in my living room!
https://flic.kr/p/2jqJsQQ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im not able to see for sure, but make double certain that left door edge doesnt reach the other tank. If its easy to prevent that, space wise, do so. 

Brittle to brittle glass contact has greater propensity to crack, than a heavier yet duller percussive impact. A nudge, or the level of the floor that can enhance the swing - its one of those things to avoid if possible.

My animal room floor is imperceptable in its flawed level until i open a couple of the exo doors. One swings open pretty good (or bad actually) and its a big pane that would become a bigger pain if it cracked. sorry for the pun it just happened!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Make sure whats in those cups dont get too warm!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

@Fmj, if you are looking for Marcgravia rectifolia or sintenisii, I think the guy you're getting your leucs from has some for sale. 

I like the hardscape in the redo picture!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> @Fmj, if you are looking for Marcgravia rectifolia or sintenisii, I think the guy you're getting your leucs from has some for sale. <img src="http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I like the hardscape in the redo picture!


I’d tell him, take my money!!!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Kmc said:


> Im not able to see for sure, but make double certain that left door edge doesnt reach the other tank. If its easy to prevent that, space wise, do so.
> 
> Brittle to brittle glass contact has greater propensity to crack, than a heavier yet duller percussive impact. A nudge, or the level of the floor that can enhance the swing - its one of those things to avoid if possible.
> 
> My animal room floor is imperceptable in its flawed level until i open a couple of the exo doors. One swings open pretty good (or bad actually) and its a big pane that would become a bigger pain if it cracked. sorry for the pun it just happened!


I had thought about that, especially with the kids. The doors are actually very nice and don't swing open. I assumed they might swing a bit more with usage so I added a strip of eva foam to the left handle. There's no reason to open it that far, but I wanted to be safe. 

As far as the cups, they are ghost mantis. I've kept an eye on them, but they are at the front of the top and no heat from the hood really gets to them. I don't like them up there too much, as its difficult to see them with the light coming through the lower part of their cups.

https://flic.kr/p/2jqQGCc https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I went ahead and treated myself to a fine mist spray bottle, and black rabbits foot fern. I'm excited to try it out! A treat for working 72 hours in six days! It looks like I might be getting some macgravia as well... looking forward to frogs and stuff on Sunday!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Just realized I didn't put a picture of the view from the couch! I wanted to make sure they had plenty of space to get away from seeing people from this view. There's also enough shade, will be more once stuff grows in, that they can hide in the corner as well. Again, more leaf litter, I'm thinking a nice pile in that corner. As you can see, the Christmas moss experiment isn't turning out so well. I have tried putting some in a cranny on some wood to see if that works better.

https://flic.kr/p/2jqQVLS https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## surfindude686 (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks very nice! What’s the plant in the center and the two on the left?


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

surfindude686 said:


> Looks very nice! What’s the plant in the center and the two on the left?


If you're talking about the newest layout, 
center: Syngonium podophyllum 'Creamsicle' (I hope I can trim it to stay small), 
back left: Spathiphyllum 'Petite' 
front left: Calathea lancifolia 'Rattlesnake Plant'

You reminded me to add a flora list!
^^^I can't edit my original post. I'll wait to add a list until next week when I have a few new additions!


----------



## surfindude686 (Jul 15, 2020)

Frogmanjared said:


> If you're talking about the newest layout,
> center: Syngonium podophyllum 'Creamsicle' (I hope I can trim it to stay small),
> back left: Spathiphyllum 'Petite'
> front left: Calathea lancifolia 'Rattlesnake Plant'
> ...


Yep those are the ones. Might have to look into some of them. Thanks!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I've received some "stuff" over the last couple days! Black rabbits foot fern and cocohut. I moved some plants around in anticipation of getting some cuttings of Marcgravia. I'm not sure where I want to put the creeping fig... Maybe I'll try to make it a bonsai on the cocohut, or try to cover the bare stick in the front right corner. The striped from on in the back right is getting some deep, intense red when viewed from above, its cool to see how they change in a new environment. Next update, frogs! (and marcgravia!)

https://flic.kr/p/2jrvrMmhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

*Frogs!!!*

Pictures incoming! Thank you socratic monologue! Now to introduce my trio of fine spot leucs! 

One hopped out, then the others followed quickly. That one pretending to be a monkey misjudged the distance and tried to walk across the wood!
https://flic.kr/p/2jsiKzkhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of my new plants  and the frogs
https://flic.kr/p/2jsiKuF https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"This spot looks nice!"
https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvST https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"I think I'll stay and have a snack"
https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvC4https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"I claim this plant!"
https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvPGhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Been sitting here snacking of microfauna
https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvzohttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A couple of the broms coloring up
https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvGH https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/2jsmvEo https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

FTS I probably have too many plants, but I'll see what works well and what does not and go with the flow of the plants.
https://flic.kr/p/2jsnQhc https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Frogs!!!*

That pic of the monkey frog is a good one.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I have my plant list complete! Way too many varieties in there right now, but I want to keep as many as I can to see which do well, and which grow too fast/large (looking at you syngoium and algoaonema).

In no particular order:
Columnea gloriosa 'Golfish Plant' originally put it to fill space/flowers, unsure now if it will stay
Alagaonema 'Siam Aurora'
Calathea lancivolia 'Rattlesnake Plant'
Spathiphyllum 'petite'
Syngonium podophyllum 'Creamsicle'
Peperomia caperata 'Green'
Pellionia pulchra 'Watermelon'
Ficus pumila variegata 'creeping fig'
Pilea depressa 'Tiny Tears'
Nephrolepsis exaltata 'Emerald Vase Fern'
Nephrolepsis cordifolia 'Lemon Button Fern'
Davallia thrichomanoides 'Black Rabbit's Foot Fern'
Episcia 'Silver Skies'
Monocostus uniflorus 'Lemon Ginger'
Macodes petola 'Jewel Orchid'
Marcgravia sintenisii 'Rainbow Marcgravia'
Marcgravia rectiflora 
5 Neoregelia broms (id help!)

I also have some Christmas moss and subwassertang, but I'm not hopeful they will thrive.

Here's some frog pics!
https://flic.kr/p/2jsJpCehttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/2jsFBomhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The last couple days the frogs seem to be less shy when I open the tank! I’ve gotten into the habit of spraying when I get home, and feeding shortly after. Today, they watched me tap the fly cup out and started to hop to it before I had the door so closed! I feel much more comfortable now that I know they are getting their fill of vitamins!

There are also fewer fly escapees. I reapplied silicone to the mesh at the back edge, and also have a cider vinegar trap underneath the tank to get any that do come out. The melanogaster seem to squeeze through the mesh if they try, while the hydei have fewer escape options! 

One question... how do I know they are fat enough? Say a frog is sitting (or crawling) and it’s belly looks rounded underneath. I assume that’s a healthy sign. Just my anxiety, I’m sure they are nice and filled out still.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

They're at a nice healthy weight.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

*MTS/MTV has got me in it's grasp!*

First of all, I must thank my wife for agreeing to this! I'm building an 18x18x18 thumbnail R. imitator 'green'. The viv will be bromeliad heavy, with lots of shadows on the floor. Well, that's the plan anyway!

Here is what I had planned. Warning, bad photography ahead!
https://flic.kr/p/2jw71DG https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My first step was to shave down the excess background from the exoterra since I won't be using it to hide cords etc. You should have seen the mess on the floor! 
I siliconed it to the back (I thought upside down gave it some nice cracks that will be useful for planting/climbing).
https://flic.kr/p/2jw3tQqhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://flic.kr/p/2jw3tMV https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This is what I saw when I had finished one side. I used a can of great stuff to hold up the one chunk of manzanita (not sure if it will hold through all this, but one can hope. I'll have to prop it up through all the stages until the substrate is in I'm sure. My lack of a creative side is panicking, all I see are some blobs and I can't tell for sure How I'm going to make a textured look. There are some thicker areas I can carve into ledges, non-smooth areas.
https://flic.kr/p/2jw3tJD https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My best attempt at a view from the front. There's a lot of carving to do!
https://flic.kr/p/2jw3tL7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

An update on progress: 
I've carved down all the GS. Hoping to get started on silicone/coco fiber tomorrow. I hope I can make this look good!
https://flic.kr/p/2jwKUzT https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I warned you about bad photography! The right side also has some ledges, not as hight profile as I wanted them to blend in more.
https://flic.kr/p/2jwFrnvhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

*Curing time*

I'm hoping for a fast cure! The tank is on my porch with windows open at night to increase humidity (gets close to 100% at night here), and a fan on the tank. I put the light on to test the level, and shadow just from the hardware, and I'm happy. Its a nicrew planted plus led 18-24. I use this brand on both of my aquariums with good results, and the 10 gallon plants show great color and tend to grow horizontally instead of leggy. You can't beat the price either, crazy cheap compared to the setup I got with my other viv. I'm not sure if I'll get a dimmer or just a timer. Its not the brightest light, which is what I was going for reading that imitators prefer less light for boldness (hopefully that info was correct!). 
My plants are coming Wednesday. A littler earlier than I was expecting, but I can keep them under my garden grow out light until I can plant. Once the vinegar smell is gone its safe, right? This will be packed with bromeliads, hopefully a few cryptanthus, marcgravia, watermelon vine, lemon ginger, jewel orchid, and a fern that doesn't fit in the other viv.
https://flic.kr/p/2jxzzTHhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My leucs were happy to see me after work yesterday! After I misted, the two larger ones were hanging out near the front. I went to feed and they only hopped to cover under a plant, but came out as I started tapping flies in! The smallest came out as the flies dropped as well.
https://flic.kr/p/2jxw8m7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm excited, yet nervous to post the initial planting. You all have amazing tanks, and I'm brand new and feel like I have no creativity at all! I just got an email the glass top is ready to pickup (leaving space for screen vent in back). The lighting will be better with no plastic bar blocking a good deal of light. There's still some vining plants, a jewel orchid or two to go in. The low hanging branch that reaches across will be covered in either a marcgravia or oak leaf creeping fig (if I can get some at some point). I have to give some praise to Glass Box Tropicals. They were able to fulfill my request of 7 epiphytic broms and 3 cryptanthus that will work in an 18x18x18. I'm so happy! Until backgrounds fill in more, I was thinking of putting some of the larger pieces of leaf litter on the ledges to give the frogs some cover while they are up high. Any suggestions for temporary cover until things are grown in? I hope I've built something imitators will thrive in.

https://flic.kr/p/2jyg8be https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Might as well post the luec viv. The broms have all rooted well, plants are thriving! Frogs are waiting for food after I mist, and all is well! I wish I had covered this background in coco fiber!
https://flic.kr/p/2jyhph6 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

My first ever vivarium I used the stock exo background. It worked just fine and lasted as long as I had the tank set up (around six years). Would probably never do it again now that I have tried other methods and seen success, but the stock backgrounds work just fine.

Tanks are looking great by the way!


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Where do I get me on of those monkey frogs?


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Isopods, plants, and frogs, oh my! I'm really enjoying this viv now with the added plants! I'm trying to get some baby tears to climb. I like to experiment! 
Left ground:
https://flic.kr/p/2jD6dA8https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Middle back:
https://flic.kr/p/2jD5r64 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Right ground:
https://flic.kr/p/2jD5r3d https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

FTS: Bell cups are siliconed in hopes of 
https://flic.kr/p/2jD5qZx https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The male started calling close to an hour after being in its new home! I assume it was a test to see if there were any males. Now he's hopping around exploring and calling longer and more often.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m relieved the viv has turned out so well. I was afraid that putting the aerial branches would just be a hindrance to maintenance. They have been walking, climbing, and jumping from every bromeliad and branch! I can see why people get hooked on thumbnails after seeing their aerial skills.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

*Lots of pics incoming!*

To start things off, a smiley frog. Its name is #3 until sex is confirmed.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9kVhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here is #1 deciding if its worth the effort to have a snack.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9AV https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

#1 toe tapping, giving its human the stink eye because its not a feeding day.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZzSh https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The dead center of the tank, where most of the action occurs.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9tq https://www.flickr.com/photos/1703[email protected]/

Marcgravia sintenisii and rectiflora, because, why not! I can't wait for them to overtake the background!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9s8 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The one jewel orchid in this viv, that seems out of place, but I have to have one! They like to poop on it...
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9qe https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Speaking of... I thought they never used the end of this wood, I was wrong. There's evidence of some mischief here!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZzFW https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This area with the tiny tears is a favorite sleeping space. Sometimes all three frogs are there, but mostly its two.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9n3 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The FTS. I took out the snake plant in the front left and swapped it with the lemon ginger. The snake plants new growth seemed bleached from the bright joshs frogs bulb. The imitator viv has lower light and a shadowed understory, so I hope it does better there. The broms are beaming red. No activity under the cocohut, I was thinking about removing it until they are adults, but its like a jungle gym during feeding time.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJYKTF https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And now, a couple shots of the green imis. My oldest son named him Ben. I think we need a suitable Star Wars name for the probable female!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZzDm https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here is Ben a little pissed at my wife for interrupting his serenade. I asked to to photograph the one that was calling while I was working 6-12s in a row.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZzSC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The young probable female. It looks slim in this pic, but she is rotund, as you will see in the next photo (my oldest son asked to use 'it' until we confirm the sex). It has a wonderful coloration that doesn't show in pictures. Golden head, gradation to green near the vent. The blue on these imis' legs also pops with my led. It has 12 blue led along with white, and red. I can't get over how metallic they are!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJYKZC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here they are checking each other out. I was out of the room so I don't know how long they were together exploring. I watched them for five minutes on the glass, sticking close together. There wasn't any calling from the male, this was as close together as they got. When one moved, the other would be close by. They followed each other, but never staring down each other or chasing. The female (on top) bobbed her head shortly after this I took this. Its hard to describe, but it seemed a gentle moment. Maybe its just my hopes, but only time will tell.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZzTu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

Here is the snake plant in its new home. Along with another M. sintenisii cutting!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJVMhF https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There are three jewel orchids, I would love to propagate and have a little understory forest of them!
https://flic.kr/p/2jJVMf6 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A view of the viv floor
https://flic.kr/p/2jJZofD https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't need to feed them fruit flies except for the supplementation. There are soo many springtails! I bet froglets will love the leaf litter.
https://flic.kr/p/2jK1drV https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Speaking of springtails, I have two cultures. They are teeming white before I open the lids. So many babies right now as I harvested just a couple days ago. I feed bakers yeast and nutritional yeast. I think I may have dusted the top with calcium plus the day before a planned harvest, and the population exploded afterward.
https://flic.kr/p/2jK1doU https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

FTS. I don't plan on having a moss background. There are some tiny holes from the great stuff carving, and I stuck some moss in there just as accents. I want a marcgravia jungle. Oak leaf creeping fig is on my wishlist as well. A couple broms don't hold water very well, will they grow new leaves and be able to at some point in the future? If you can't tell, this is my favorite of the two vivariums.
https://flic.kr/p/2jJV9j7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lots of pics incoming!*



Frogmanjared said:


> To start things off, a smiley frog. Its name is #3 until sex is confirmed.


Are you kidding? This frog's name would be Smiley in a heartbeat at my house, regardless of sex ;-)

Great job with these frogs and tanks!

Mark


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Encyclia said:


> Frogmanjared said:
> 
> 
> > To start things off, a smiley frog. Its name is #3 until sex is confirmed.
> ...


I’m surprised nobody in my house suggested that. It might be time to break up the number names!

And thank you.

Today I confirmed my thoughts about the green imis. I saw the probable female come out of its brom a few hours after feeding and chow down on springtails. The wood that comes from the ground to the back left corner is covered with them on the bottom third. I love hearing the male call. Sometimes quiet, sometimes loud, always from a brom.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I ordered a Marcgravia umbellata... I can’t get enough of shingling plants! This morning I found a nice surprise in my Nepenthes ventricosa. There is an offshoot growing. I took a tiny 5 1/2 oz deli cup, covered it in silicone/coco coir, and attached a suction cup. I’m going to attempt to mount it in the leuc tank to grow out for a bit.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Vivarium update, a new month, almost! Things have been going very well in the finespot viv. The frogs are growing fast, and the smallest (Smiley) has caught up in size to the calling male (Leuc Skywalker). Now that they are larger, I've seen them actually go under the coco-hut. It had been used zero times for the first month they were here. They finally realized how many springtails are on the underside. Pictured below, the trio, #2 in the back, Smiley on the left, and Leuc on the right. If I had to make a completely uneducated guess, I hope its a 2.1 trio. Based on one confirmed male, and Smiley having slightly smaller toe pads than the other two and reacting differently to calls. 
 

Here's a better shot of Smiley.


Smiley yet again, next to my favorite plant in the viv!


FTS


The R. imitator green viv has me a little concerned. Plant wise, its doing great. The frogs are very reclusive now that they've settled in a bit longer. The male, Ben (Obi-Wan), calls throughout the day, I haven't seen him out and about lately, so I hope he's still pudgy. The unknown frog was out and it seems rather slim. Not dangerously thin, but being new to darts and how small he/she is has me worried. This was a weird angle shot from a week ago, I saw it earlier today and its belly is not as full as I would hope. I've resorted to tossing flies/springtails onto the bromeliad it hangs out in and I can actually see it eat dusted food. I never see them on the leaf litter, not that it would be easy to see them, there are thousands of springtails and no reason it can't get enough food. Is there a reason they would not like to hunt on the floor?


The viv still needs a lot of growing in to do. The marcgravias have settled and are starting new growth.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

_“...Leuc Skywalker...”








_

OMG! I love it!!!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

A small update. I cut off a Nepenthes ventricosa basal and made this little planter. Its in a 5 oz deli cup I coated with silicone/coco fiber and attached to the glass with a suction cup. I know it will grow too large, but I thought this would be the perfect nursery for it to get a good start. (photobomb courtesy of Leuc Skywalker)


I love Marcgravia! Just look at this thing, its mesmerizing! (or maybe I'm a little more crazy than I thought). Photos don't do a justice to this thing.


In imitator news, I got a decent shot of the unknown. I was hoping to get the background filled with Marcgravia rectiflora, but its taking a while lol! I'll be able to take quite a few cuttings from the other viv and get a few more areas started. I'm hoping with filled in walls their viv will be better for them (always looking to improve). The floor looks great with plant coverage, leaves, pods, but I rarely see them down there, so I want the top 1/3 of the viv to improve at a faster rate. One of the broms has a pup forming, so soon there will be 8 for them to hide in (I'll never see them lol). It would be great to wake up to some froglets hopping around sometime in the future.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Time for a monthly update! The leuc viv has been up 4 months... I couldn't be more happy with it. 


The imitator viv is coming along nicely. I realize this one will take its sweet time with Marcgravia being the background/side wall plant. The understory has filled in nicely. I've even taken a few cuttings of the jewel orchid for the froglet viv.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! They look great.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Wow! They look great.





JenMorri88 said:


> Wow, I have never seen such perfection! It is immediately clear how much work a person has put into this work. Tell me how much time did it all take? I can only dream of this !!


Thanks for the compliments! In my mind it is far from perfect, but I'm still happy with how lush it is and how much of the space the frogs utilize. Most of the time was spent reading here, looking at others vivariums, and watching videos. I really wanted to do things right. I feel like I just threw in plants from a bundle and let them grow, lol. My suggestion is take advice from members here, and as far as scaping, well, I have no clue!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m going to attempt some changes with the imitator viv to get them more active. My first change is going to be the light intensity. Right now it ramps up to 100% after 2 hours, and down from full in the last 2 hours. I’m going to extend the low light period to 4 hours at dawn/dusk. I have only really seen them utilize the back left corner ground plant. I might be removing the cryptanthus and snake plant if the lighting doesn’t do much. My main concern is they are not getting supplements. I feel like dumping flies on the broms is going to damage them over time and leads to them less inclined to forage.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I've had the most luck getting frogs to be more bold by making sure they're not too cool. Below 70-72F, they seem to hide a lot more. Also, if they seem to be bold only after misting, then it might be a low moisture situation making them seek out a certain area.

If they're at a good weight right now, skipping feeding for 5 days won't hurt. If they're heavy, they will be fine for a week without FFs. Hunger is a good motivator.

It is possible they are having a private thing going on back there (wink, wink) but I think your concern for making sure there aren't any environmental problems like lighting is a good idea.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I know the male is shy. Aside from the first few weeks, I can count on my hand how many times I’ve seen it away from a bromeliad. The unknown is the one I see out and about. Maybe I have too much plant cover on the floor? That’s why I was considering removing some plants I’ve never seen them on. In a few months (not sure how fast they grow) I’ll have some brom pups I could place closer to the leaf litter. 

The unknown is slim, but healthy looking. The male had always been a chunk, but I haven’t gotten a good look in a while. Maybe I just dont notice them and my anxiety over tiny frogs is getting the best of me, lol. I would be less concerned if I saw both of them eat dusted flies from time to time. 

I’ve made adjustments to the light. The max is 80% now. I removed the legs to the light so it sits directly on the glass. Temp ranges from 67-74 night/day. Since the legs are removed, less light is being lost so I may have to reduce the highest intensity, but for now I’ll give it a few weeks.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Long overdue update!
First, the fine spot leuc viv. Plants are growing great... too great for some! The lemon button fern, well, its going to leave soon! Its getting massive, and being right at the front of the viv throws off the depth a bit. Since this picture, I've taken out the peperomia in the front right and placed a macodes petola cutting in its place. I might do the same with the lemon button fern, or just see how it looks leaving it open. Leuc Skywalker is getting better with his calling.


Imitator viv: I've removed the cryptanthus and added more... macodes petola cuttings! See a theme here, ? There are two brom pups, and two more starting. What am I going to do will all of them? I'm thinking of mounting some closer to the leaf litter.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The leuc viv has gotten a bit out of control with taller plants in front close to the door vents. Air flow was being restricted as well as my view (less important) and a good feeding area. The lemon button fern is gone. I moved a couple plants around and added a price of cork with a brom pup in the front left for more climbing space. It looks much larger now and should have better air flow even when overgrown a bit.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Frogmanjared said:


> The leuc viv has gotten a bit out of control with taller plants in front close to the door vents. Air flow was being restricted as well as my view (less important) and a good feeding area. The lemon button fern is gone. I moved a couple plants around and added a price of cork with a brom pup in the front left for more climbing space. It looks much larger now and should have better air flow even when overgrown a bit.
> View attachment 298351


Glad you removed the lemon button fern. They should rename it to “lemon *pain-in-the-buttock *fern”!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

There’s been a few changes to the 18x18x18. Took out the dwarf lily and have been multiplying the jewel orchid. Also added some magnolia leaves.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I believe the trio might be a 1.2 We'll see how that goes with possible egg eating. Yesterday was my son's birthday. Being my second day off in a row, I have been misting three times a day on my days off to see if any breeding activity will pop up. Leuc called for most of the day and his nickname in now 'birthday frog'. The #2 frog with no name, (might be something related to 2 because of '2' distinguishing dots on its back) was following the male around for a few hours. I take that as a good sign it might be a female. I have a 2 oz condiment cup with a little water to help encourage them to lay since there is a good deposit area 'She' was in and out of it while following the male so I'm hoping they might have been scoping out the area for suitable lay/deposit sites? Perfect timing, as its Vit A day! That's enough of my ramblings. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

I love the tanks! whats the lighting? Also that jewel orchid is absolutely stunning


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

asteroids said:


> I love the tanks! whats the lighting? Also that jewel orchid is absolutely stunning


Thank you. The 24x18x18 has 2 joshs frogs led and 1 exo terra daylight in an exoterra hood. I rarely have all 3 lights on at once. The 18x18x18 is nicrew planted plus.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

You're fun, Frogmanjared


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I still haven’t figured out a name for ‘2’ but it is now a she. I saw a nice group chat when I woke up. ‘2’ was doing some heavy petting of the male (middle) and the left is Smiley (suspected female).








A short while later (still ambient room light) there was more heavy petting occurring.









Hopefully I can find some eggs, as I’d really like to make a development study for my kids. Maybe I should put one or two more condiment cups in there once they successfully breed?


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Nearly a whole day later...








How many tries before viable eggs? Still surprised to see this happen, made a sick day tolerable. I also held off spraying/feeding until they were done. Maybe I should make a do not disturb sign for them


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Both females have now laid multiple clutches! It’s interesting to watch the male strut about the cocohut after he leaves. His movements remind me of a jerky robotic imitator. I have three tadpoles from a previous clutch. These eggs will stay in the viv and hopefully make their way via dad into a 2oz cup.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Big update time! A month ago? I added an elevated cork flat across the back of the vivarium. It connects the frogs’ favorite hideout and the wood leaning to the back right corner. It has added a ton of ‘floor’ space. I also trimmed/removed quite a few plants to increase air flow. The Monocostus unifloris (middle) has grown huge and the frogs love the staircase growth pattern. I highly recommend it for climbing frogs!

















I removed Smiley from the vivarium recently. She was an egg eater, even her own. I had seen very little aggression between the females, but there was a wrestle that lasted a few minutes and the dominant female was chasing Smiley around, so I decided to split them. 

I hadn’t noticed any eggs in the coco-hut since her departure and was thinking breaking up the group changed things and the pair was adjusting. Tonight I took a flashlight and spotted why they haven’t been as visible as of late. There was two semi developed eggs on a leaf! Looking around more, there was a clutch of six fresh eggs. They are not using the coco-hut anymore, but laying under the new cork flat in the leaf litter.

I will say it’s a nice little respite from a constantly calling Leuc! I can’t wait to see a tadpack... and hear him calling more


----------

